# Squirrel on Wed 12-23



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Going to do some small game (mostly squirrel) on wednesday morning. Hunting just NE of Garrettsville. Anyone care to come along? Must have taken Hunters safety course. Drop me a PM or email to [email protected] .


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

so how'd ya do?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Didn't end up going. No response to the invite, and I have been suffering from a chest cold. Didn't want to make it worse right before the holidays. Hoping to go between Christmas and new years. Tons of squirrel on the farm i hunt. BIG fox squirrels.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Sorry, I just saw this. I had to work Wed or I would have gone with you.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Any of you folks feel free to PM me when you are available and we can do some hunting.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Thought about PMing you about last wednesday, but decided to sleep in. Usually bunning hunting this time of year instead of squirrel.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Bdawg, I am more than willing to bunny hunt. I generally do not have much luck without beagles. But if you have an area you have had success in, and want company, I'm game.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Went after some squirrels this morning. Only saw deer. Aint that the way it goes? Guy that went with me got a big Fox squirrel. Only hunted about 2 hours. Saw tracks where a coyote ran down a rabbit and ate it. Pretty cool to see. Probably going again late this weekend or early next week.


----------

